# Black Moon Halloween Mafia [Game]



## Phantom (Oct 12, 2013)

Raisa made a head count. That was it, everyone was here. "Alright everybody!" she called out. She waited for things to quiet down. "Let's get this game started. I trust you all looked over how to play before coming. It's pretty simple, each of you were given a role when you arrived. Don't share your role with others. Most of you are innocent, while a few of you are mafia. Mafia, know your don, that's your boss. 

"Okay folks, let's make a circle, and close your eyes..."

On cue, Brighton played a loud thunder crash, which to Raisa's glee made a couple people jump. 

Ah, how she loved clichés. 

*-ooo-*

Remember, your actions and your posts should be IN CHARACTER.​*Begin Night one. *
*48 Hours to send in actions. *​


----------



## Phantom (Oct 12, 2013)

My bad, night zero, damn no edit thing. 

Shush it's been a while.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 12, 2013)

To the people that have asked, yes, you PM me your actions.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 15, 2013)

*Night actions are in. *

Raisa was loving this. "Okay everyone, all the actions are done, let's get started."

She cleared her throat and started, "All of you awake, though you notice something wrong. There are less of you now. Once of you, has been killed by the mafia." She looked at the victim. "I'm sorry *Thomas*, but you're out of the game." She paused. "Feel free to watch though, have a snack. This is still gonna be interesting." 

"Thomas is dead! He was innocent!"

"Now, as for the rest of you, now we debate on who to lynch. Remember, I'm only allowing three abstains. Each of you gets one vote. The player with the most votes is killed, removed from the game, and gets to spend some quality time with Thomas over there."

"So, begin!"

*Thomas (RTB) is dead. He was innocent. *
*48 hours to next phase. *


----------



## Mai (Oct 16, 2013)

Gundam stood, a smug look appearing on his face. He turned to face the "recently deceased" player and spoke, chuckling slightly...

"Fufufu... your sacrifice will be admired by us all, murdered one. And it will be avenged. Mafia, expose yourselves! Or I, the great Gundam Tanaka, Seer of Light and Investigator of the Void, shall divulge your identity myself!" At this, Sun-D scurried out from a fold in his scarf and took a place on his shoulder. He pointed at Nick with a theatrical motion. "You! Shaded one, possessor of the shadowy apparition!"

Sun-D ran out onto Gundam's arm, transforming and using her powers to shine, but limiting her size slightly. Gundam continued, not missing a beat. "You are the one who killed Thomas, the first victim of these murder games!" She jumped off Gundam's extended arm, flying towards Nick and simultaneously transforming back into hamster. Her glow dimmed along with her form, although slightly slower; this was the only noticeable change to everyone else. "You are the mafia!"


----------



## Spatz (Oct 16, 2013)

~Reneé

Reneé sighed, somewhat in relief, but also in disappointment. Gundam clearly had been given some sort of ability to determine one murderer, not surprising, it's likely that all of them had been given an effective in-game version of their powers, even if Reneé didn't think his seemed all too terribly helpful...

"Well, given there seems to be little to argue against Gundam's...revelation? Yeah, I vote Nick. Sorry bro..." Reneé said, effectively casting his vote. A small twinge in his mind made Reneé think that playing the mafia faction would have been more amusing. A short sigh cast, Reneé began fiddling with a small wisp of flame, waiting to hear his fellow classmates cast their votes.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Oct 16, 2013)

Priam, after drinking from his flask, rubbed his head in irritaiton and looked and Reneé. "What basis do we have besides _his_" he pointed at Gundam "baseless accusations. Was rather hasty in pointing blame at Nick. Seems suspicious. Could be attempt to divert attention away from himself. If that's the case, backfired spectacularly."

He paused to take another sip from his flask, "With that said, casting my vote for Gundam. At very least, believe there's something to argue against the aforementioned accusation."


----------



## Black Yoshi (Oct 17, 2013)

Gundam sure was quick to accuse. 

Nick shrugged at Reneé's apology. You don't vote to lynch somebody and then apologize, even if it is a game. It was just two things that shouldn't go together. But he could believe whoever he wanted. The fact was, Gundam was just crazy enough to spend the whole game shouting out names to lynch with no real basis. Somewhat surprisingly, Priam spoke up for him, and much to the same effect as what was on his own mind. That it was a matter of credibility. "Gundam does have a bad habit of tossing words around." Nick said. "I agree with Priam. Until something more convincing than the Blame Game is out there, my vote is going towards Gundam."


----------



## Mai (Oct 17, 2013)

Gundam smirked. "My bases are the foundation for a _fortress_ in the underworld! Skepticism upon the origin of my knowledge is misplaced; it comes straight from the darkness of the night itself! From it came the brightness of a holographic courier, and the blood red message it proclaimed was none other than a proof of guilt upon the shaded one!"

Turning to Nick, he grimaced. Clearly, being popular in the group was shielding him, threatening to outmatch his barrier spell itself... "I do no such thing! Each proclamation I make is has the effect of a bullet! It speeds through the air, piercing through criminals - and you have yet to even defend yourself. Leech yourself off the flasked one, shall you! This is no mere blame game. It is a murder game, and you have _lost_; your flippant manner hides your panic! Let us feel your fear as you tread towards execution!"

"Also... I vote for Nick." He added this as if he had forgotten to say it before, a somewhat sheepish expression on his face.

((Considering this is a RP and so few people have posted, I'd like to request an extension to... whenever the discussion seems done, honestly. Thinking up an in-character post is harder and takes more time than just playing mafia like you would to win, which can explain the people who haven't posted at all.))


----------



## Lil Kuchiki (Oct 18, 2013)

Serena was mostly just chewing on her tongue while Gundam did his little song and dance. He and Nick seemed like the two to go for. She didn't mean to start trouble, but something did occur to her that she figured she could bring up. "So, on a slightly different side of things, what if Priam is Mafia?" She asked. "It's always possible that he's only trying to get rid of an inspector who's exposed himself. Just like Gundam was quick to accuse Nick, Priam was pretty quick to try and shut him down."

She scratched her temple thoughtfully. "As of now, I can't vote confidently, but I thought I'd bring that up. Not to throw you under the bus, Priam. But it's a possibility."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Oct 18, 2013)

Priam stifled a laugh at the irony of someone being accused of leeching off of _him_, and then looked at Serena, expression as neutral as ever. "Hole in your theory," he said, "were I actually mafia, wouldn't try to overturn Gundam's accusation. Would instead say nothing, let him make baseless claims, and kill him next night. Far more efficient." He then turned his attention to Gundam, "and if you are inspector, say so in plain English. Dramatic lunacy makes trying to decipher your words nigh impossible. Undercuts entire point. Gives me more reason to vote for you."


----------



## Mai (Oct 19, 2013)

Gundam turned and listened as Serena said her view. It seemed that she was siding with him... a wise decision on her part. Keeping a satisfied look on his face, he nodded in agreement. "A wise remark," he said. "None shall be trusted without a proof of worth in this game of life and death... perhaps that may be yours, though I cannot say such yet."

Assuming the boy's name who opposed him was Priam, he might actually adopt that theory himself. "Such claims are the truly the ones without ground or base! None of us have never engaged in such a violent match before with you. Thus, you alone are the one to judge your character! What if it is in your rectitude to say such malignant falsehoods while denying that you would ever utter such a prevarication?"

He adopted a flamboyant pose, showing off as he yelled, "I am the inspector! You fool so much as you cannot understand my tongue, I simplify this for you! You have no such reasons, let alone more, lest you be one of the sinister mob. For I, Gundam Tanaka, The Inspector of Innocence and Guilt, have issued no provocation save for ones of the wicked mafia!"


----------



## Spatz (Oct 20, 2013)

~Reneé

Reneé sighed slightly, he knew that this was part of Gundam's shtick, but to be perfectly honest it looked like he was making an effort to go to the very edges of his vocabulary.

"Gundam, I hate to be a pest, but if you plan on being a _reliable_ inspector, I would suggest you make an effort to...simplify what you say. I'm willing to bet that people might need to start getting dictionaries just so that they properly comprehend what it is you say. Also, you shouldn't insult a persons understanding with little to no grounds." Reneé stated in an exasperated tone. "And if Gundam is actually the inspector and thus stands by his claim, then I stand by my vote."


----------



## Phantom (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay, giving a deadline. 

*Another 48 hours. *


----------



## Mai (Oct 23, 2013)

Gundam laughed. "A grimoire containing the most obscure of words would be nothing but a hindrance here! They list no more than the ingredients in a potion, their matter transformed by dark magic and terrible spells, twisted in their trajectory as they are sent towards the mafia."

Facing Reneé, he questioned, "Is such a response sufficient? He stated his ignorance in the way of magic himself."


----------



## Lil Kuchiki (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, it looked like Serena was a tie breaker. Even though Nick was the one being accused, it seemed like it was really between Priam and Gundam. On one hand, if Gundam was telling the truth, Nick was a danger to everyone. On the other hand, it was hard to accept Gundam's words over Priam's. After all, Priam was one of the thinkers. Not to mention her roommate, her _friend._ It might be wrong to let personal feelings interfere with something like this, but she couldn't help it.

"Well, Priam is making a lot more sense. With his _english._ And reasoning, as opposed to finger pointing. Literal finger pointing." She leaned back and slapped her hands on the table. "... I'm voting for Gundam. Hesitantly. Nervously." She was pretty sure this was the most intense feeling she'd felt since her dad almost dropped her baby sister. She'd love to abstain, but at this point it didn't look like it'd do any good. Maybe she shouldn't have voted at all. That would mean either they would both get lynched, or neither of them would. And it wouldn't be on her shoulders like it was now.


----------



## Mai (Oct 24, 2013)

"You fool! Do you not understand you are throwing away the entire innocent's game?!" Gundam had seemed to flare up, his whole body coming on edge as he held his bandaged hand. His scarf, even, had seemed to adopted a mind of its own; perhaps the Four Dark Gods were piloting it. "If I were to be speaking in anything but the common tongue, you would know! Shall I recite an Eldritch chant at you for _reference?_"

Gundam walked up to the table and slammed his hands on it as well. In all hopes, it would be a helpful method of gaining attention. "I am the inspector, and Nick's alignment was shown to me by Raisa's electrical creation itself! _That_ is my reasoning! I need no more! Shall I forget everything I just said and wait for him to kill us all, in the interests of not engaging in _finger-pointing?_"


----------



## Phantom (Oct 27, 2013)

*Time's up. *

_Well, that certainly didn't go as I planned. "_Well, the all the votes that will be cast have been cast it seems," Raisa announced. She took a sip of her cider before continuing. "Alright," she faced Gundam, "I'm sorry, but you have been chosen to be lynched." She held up his hand to prevent him from talking. "I know you probably have a lot to say, but time is of the essence after all."

"Gundam, the party has decided to lynch you. Please remove yourself from the circle and join Thomas in the dead zone."

All were silent as Gundam left them, though he didn't look happy about it at ALL. 

"Gundam is dead. He was innocent."


*Maimi (Gundam) is dead.*
*They were innocent. *

*Begin Night One. *
*48 hours for night actions. (Remember I would prefer them RP'd.)*


----------



## Phantom (Nov 1, 2013)

*END NIGHT ONE*

Raisa grumbled. None of this was making any sense. "Last night, a few actions weren't made. Remember to send in your actions folks."

She put on her announcer voice. "Last night, no one died! So congrats on that, or something."

She threw her hands forward. "Well, debate on!"

*No one died.*
*48 hours to discuss.*
*Begin Day Two. *


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 4, 2013)

So, nobody died, did they? Well, it was entirely possible that Priam's move last night had paid off, but it didn't seem likely. The mafia had no reason to target Serena, not after she had cast the vote that doomed the innocent Gundam. _Meaning that the mafia didn't make a move last night,_ Priam thought, _makes no sense, though. They had nothing to lose by "killing" any of us. So why wouldn't they..._

Neither option made any sense to Priam, but he was well aware that if he brought that up, he'd draw more attention to himself than he'd prefer. So instead, he simply did as he always did: sat back, and waited. He'd wait for someone else to raise their concerns, and act accordingly.


----------



## Silver (Nov 4, 2013)

Aimee looked at the others, who seemed to either be thinking or not sure what to do. She decided it was time to speak up. "So, uh, you guys... I think maybe the reason no one died was because of me. My action lets me stop a night action, so... thinking about what Gundam said, I targeted Nick. And well, there you are." 

She looked down at her hands. There was probably no way they'd believe her if Nick spoke up and made a convincing argument. Sighing, she cast her vote. "For right now, my vote is on Nick."


----------



## Phantom (Nov 23, 2013)

[OOC I will end the game in a week if there is no activity by then. ]


----------



## Phantom (Nov 30, 2013)

Game over.


----------

